# Research on Acceptance and Commitment Therapy for Anxiety



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Recent research suggests that Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) may be helpful for people struggling with a variety of psychological problems including stress, excessive fear, and anxiety. Researchers at the University at Albany - SUNY are currently conducting an innovative online self-help treatment study using ACT and mindfulness and acceptance practices to help people who are struggling with anxiety. Eligible participants will get a free copy of The Mindfulness and Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety by John P. Forsyth, Ph.D. and Georg H. Eifert, Ph.D. and the chance to learn new, workable ways of living a more meaningful and fulfilling life. If you're interested, the link is:
http://www.ActforAnxiety.com.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I use the term/approach "accepting acceptance" and it seems to be effective. When I find myself fighting the status quo, warring with the present moment, I realize that anxiety is a natural outcome.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this program?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I've gone through the book and found it tremendously beneficial to my healing.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you find it to have religious overtones? When I googled the book I found a lot of reviewers linking it to Buddhist meditation. I feel uncomfortable about using techniques from another religion.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Mindfulness and meditation are drawn from Eastern religions, but I didn't find the book to be religious or spiritual at all.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I got assigned to the control group.
:rain

I was looking forward to it, too.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

this sucks. why do all the researches stuff for 18+?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I just got my workbook in the mail. I've only read the first chapter so far but I'm excited to try out the program. 

I have some complaints about it. The research that backs up these ACT books all seems to be done by the people who are selling the books. I don't necessarily think the studies are faulty, but this is definitely a therapy which needs more research. 

Still, I'm going to give it a go. I like the idea that anxiety doesn't have to be a big mental boogeyman; it's just a feeling and you can be successful while still being anxious, according to the book. I'm not sure I buy that completely, but it's a nice thought, anyway.

I'll let you guys know how I do with this book.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lucky you. I only have 2 1/2 months to wait


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

pita said:


> I'll let you guys know how I do with this book.


Great, I'd love to hear how it works for you!


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

How have you guys been doing on the book lately?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

My 3 mos are up, they just contacted me. I'm busy now with therapy though. It's a funny way to have a control group :stu Well I'm supposed to be getting a free book so I won't complain.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

n1kkuh said:


> How have you guys been doing on the book lately?


Did you try the book?


----------



## goldengirl (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried this therapy with my therapist and the workbook for a few months - not that impressed...I also felt that it has Buddhist/Eastern overtones from the start andthat made me somewhat uncomfortable...also, I was not 100% comforatble with my therapist either...that said, this therapy may be great for some but not for others. I think it probably just depends on the individual. I think CBT may be a better option for me...


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Did you try the book?


sorry for not responding, I hardly ever look in this section. Yeah I have tried the book its been about 3months i've been working on it. Of course, I already had a slight background in mindfulness meditation, but that doesn't mean much. The book taught me a lot of valuable skills and I found it the most helpful out of all the therapies. The only issue is is that you have to be patient with it, and if you do it right you may notice that your anxiety will rise for the first few weeks, but you will learn to skillfully handle it as you practice the mindfulness skills in the book. I think its also a kind of life-long process, the I find the more I do it the more and more mindful (in its broadest definition) I become. I say try it.


----------



## nobodyuknow (Aug 31, 2008)

I signed up for this and I just got my book last week. I only half-looked through it, but I am starting it this week for sure. I think it looks interesting and I am glad I joined this study, but I'll keep you posted on what I think once I've actually read it.


----------

